# Can anyone give me a list of stuff I need for a Fair?



## bablondie25 (Jan 31, 2011)

I am really interested in doing fairs!

I'm not sure all of the things I need. Who can give me lists of what they bring? Like for instance, do I need a table cloth, or do they provide them? Do I need extension cords, a banner or sign to hang up? ETC? 

I'm excited to hear more about fairs and people's experiences with them. I am mostly interested in selling soap, and I can expand to other bath and body stuff later.

THANKS for your helpful comments


----------



## donniej (Feb 1, 2011)

It depends on the fair.  The application will usually tell you what's included.  You usually get a table and a chair, but not always.  You usually have to bring your own table cloth, but not always.  For electricity you usually have to ask for it in advance and BYO extensioin cords.  

Business-wise you should bring pen and paper to write down your sales, etc...  I have a small notebook just to write down my sales.  You should also have business cards or something with your contact info, bags to give customers with their purchases and of course plenty of inventory and displays.

I reccomed that you bring drinks, snacks and lunch.  There's usually food there but the price and quality are unpredictable.  

If the event is outside then it gets more complicated due to the weather.


----------



## my2scents (Feb 6, 2011)

Heres a great link for a list of stuff for fairs & shows  , theres a ck  list of must have items near the bottom of the page.



http://www.teachsoap.com/craftshows.html


----------



## Deda (Feb 6, 2011)

All that stuff is fluff, first and foremost you need INSURANCE.


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Feb 12, 2011)

Something not on the list that I think is crucial to have a wagon or some sort of rolling cart.  Sometimes you have to carry your stuff a good ways from your vehicle to your spot, and a cart can make all the difference.


----------



## musiccitysuds (Apr 6, 2011)

I just blogged about this.  I've been doing a series on what to bring to craft fairs. Not an extensive list by any means, but a few things I've learned along the way. http://www.letssoap.com


----------



## kelleyaynn (Apr 9, 2011)

musiccitysuds said:
			
		

> I just blogged about this.  I've been doing a series on what to bring to craft fairs. Not an extensive list by any means, but a few things I've learned along the way. http://www.letssoap.com



Thanks for sharing.  That was really helpful.


----------



## Moredd (Apr 13, 2011)

Change!  remember to bring change! and Business Cards!


----------

